# White House confirms conversation with FBI about Trump and Russia



## charley (Feb 24, 2017)

Reince Priebus, FBI director James Comey and deputy director Andrew  McCabe had a conversation which appears to violate justice department  rules





The White House has confirmed that its chief of staff spoke  with top FBI officials about the bureau?s inquiry into links between  Donald Trump?s associates and Russia ? a conversation which appears to violate justice department rules to ensure the integrity of investigations.





                                                              [h=1]'Russia is fake news': Trump decries reports of pre-election communication[/h]                                   





  The administration had sought to push back against reports from CNN and the Associated Press  that the chief of staff, Reince Priebus, had asked the FBI?s top two  officials to rebut news reports about Trump allies? ties to Russia.
 But in doing so, the White House on Friday acknowledged that Priebus, the FBI director, James Comey, and deputy director, Andrew McCabe, had discussed what the FBI knew about Russian ties to the Trump presidential campaign.
 ?The White House appears to have violated accepted protocols and procedures,? said former FBI special agent Ali Soufan.

 ?As an FBI agent, we always know there shouldn?t be any  appearance of political interference over a pending investigation. Any  kind of appearance of political influence will be considered against  existing protocols and procedures.?

 Another retired FBI special agent, Michael German, said the FBI leadership had potentially jeopardized an investigation.
 ?It is illegal for an FBI employee to take information from  an ongoing criminal investigation and share it with a potential witness  or subject of that investigation. Obviously, if the justice department  ultimately initiates a prosecution in this matter, this purported  conversation would be exculpating evidence. Again, if it is true that  high bureau officials believe the current FBI investigation is  [bullshit], they should close the investigation and be prepared to  justify this decision, not leak their opinion to anyone outside of the  investigation?, German said. 
 Senator Ron Wyden, an Oregon Democrat on the Senate  intelligence committee ? which is also investigating Trump?s ties to  Russia ? called on Comey to explain the communications.
 ?Politicized assertions by White House chief of staff  Priebus about what may or may not be the findings of an FBI  investigation are exactly the wrong way for the public to hear about an  issue that is of grave consequence to our democracy. The American people  deserve real transparency, which means Director Comey needs to come  forward, in an open hearing, and answer questions,? Wyden told the  Guardian.
 ?If, as Priebus claimed, the FBI not only discussed this  issue with the White House but coordinated the White House?s public  statements, the American people would also have reason to doubt the  impartiality both of the bureau and the Department of Justice to which  the FBI is responsible. These claims deserve further investigation.?

Trump began his Friday by tweeting an attack on the FBI for being ?totally unable? to stop leaks, even from ?within the FBI itself?.  Speaking later at a conservative conference, Trump again attacked what  he called ?fake news? and said news organizations ?shouldn?t be allowed  to use sources unless they use somebody?s name?.

The conversations between Priebus and the FBI concern a New York Times article  on 14 February, which reported that calls and phone records intercepted  by US intelligence showed a pattern of communication between the Trump  campaign and Russian intelligence officials.
 Advertisement

Following  an administration meeting the next morning, according to the White  House, McCabe told Priebus there was nothing to the New York Times?  report, using a colorful phrase. Priebus asked: ?What can we do about  this?? McCabe gave no answer, and told the White House chief of staff he  would get back to Priebus on the issue.

Priebus told McCabe the White House was ?getting crushed?  over the depth of Trump?s ties to Russia, as reported in the New York  Times, and asked: ?What am I supposed to do??

 Some time later, senior administration officials told  reporters, McCabe called Priebus and said: ?We?d love to help but we  can?t get into the position of making statements on every story.? 
 Priebus then asked if he could cite anonymous senior  intelligence officials in rebutting the Times article, to which McCabe  agreed.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 25, 2017)

It's like the wild wild west.. First Hillary breaking National Security protocol.. Now Trump Admin breaking Justice Dept protocol. 

Tie ballgame.


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2017)

BadGas said:


> It's like the wild wild west.. First Hillary breaking National Security protocol.. Now Trump Admin breaking Justice Dept protocol.
> 
> Tie ballgame.



... she was never POTUS , trump is POTUS ..... trump calls cnn 'FAKE NEWS' because it prints things trump doesn't want being talked about  ..they are talking about trumps connection to Russia, he doesn't like that !! Then trump began attacking the FBI, insulting their capabilities... 

[[[[[The administration had sought to push back against reports from CNN and the Associated Press   that the chief of staff, Reince Priebus, had asked the FBI?s top two   officials to rebut news reports about Trump allies ties to Russia.]]]] 

[[[[Trump began his Friday by tweeting an attack on the FBI for being totally unable to stop leaks, even from within the FBI itself.   Speaking later at a conservative conference, Trump again attacked what   he called fake news, and said news organizations shouldn't be  allowed  to use sources unless they use somebody's name.]]]]

......   a Tie Ballgame ?!?!?   it is not !!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2017)

Trump supporters care as much about this as Dems did with all of Hilary's criminal offenses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> Trump supporters care as much about this as Dems did with all of Hilary's criminal offenses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.. you do know she was never charged in a crime , which means she was never guilty .. and she was investigated for years by the republicans...in that case, let's investigate trumpy for a few years,if turn about is fair play??     lock him up !! lock him up !!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2017)

charley said:


> .. you do know she was never charged in a crime , which means she was never guilty .. and she was investigated for years by the republicans...in that case, let's investigate trumpy for a few years,if turn about is fair play??     lock him up !! lock him up !!



She was investigated by the Repubs, really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> She was investigated by the Repubs, really?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








'
[h=1][/h] 		 		 		 			 				 				 			     				     				         				            

 


 


                                                              At least four congressional investigations into  Hillary Clinton?s personal email use and mishandling of classified  information are expected to go forward even after the former secretary  of state?s election loss last week, Republican lawmakers tell Fox News.
                                                                The probes, which cover allegations that Clinton lied  to Congress about her email practices in October 2015 and that  government records were destroyed, are ongoing and not dependent on the  election's outcome, two senior Republican senators said.
                                                                "I still don't have the information I need," Sen. Ron  Johnson, R-Wis., chairman of the Senate Homeland Security and  Governmental Affairs Committee, told Fox News. Johnson said the work of  his committee, with jurisdiction over government records and the  mishandling of classified information, would be careful not to disrupt  President-elect Donald Trump?s priorities.

                                                                ?I think it?s one of the messages of this election  that the public is disgusted when they see double standards, when they  think people in high places, high government officials can get away with  what ordinary citizens can't,? he said. ?So, I just think it?s  extremely important to follow this thing through and get all the  information. Make it public.?
                                                                A spokesperson for Senate Judiciary Committee  Chairman Charles Grassley, R-Iowa, said answers, not the political  calendar, are driving investigators.

                                                                "Senator Grassley has always followed inquiries  through to their logical end, until he feels he's received the answers  he needs to be able to satisfy the questions he posed on the public's  behalf. He performs oversight regardless of which party holds the White  House, just as he initiates oversight inquiries irrespective of  politics," the spokesperson said.
                                                                While the senators have more latitude to conduct  committee investigations, there is an expectation on the House side that  leadership will set immediate priorities for the new session.
                                                                Both the House judiciary and government oversight  committees have pending investigations that cover allegations of a quid  pro quo between a State Department executive and an FBI official over  stripping an email of its classified status in return for coveted slots  for the bureau overseas. Congressional sources said lingering questions  about the FBI probe into the Clinton Foundation, and pay-to-play  allegations, must also be resolved ? though FBI Director James Comey  sought to close the book on the email case right before the election,  after briefly re-opening the matter.
                                                                "We still have some questions because [Comey?s]  latest letter narrowed the scope of their investigation to the time that  she was secretary of state, but we're also interested in what happened  before and what happened after that. It's this huge ? mess that has to  be cleaned up. So we would be remiss if we just dismiss it and moved  on," Oversight Chairman Jason Chaffetz, R-Utah, told Fox News? ?Sunday  Morning Futures*.?

....  Oversight Chairman Jason Chaffetz, R-Utah he will investigate Clinton , but not Trump, Trump is supposed to be a republican.
....Senate Judiciary Committee  Chairman Charles Grassley, R-Iowa will investigate until Trump tells him to stop.
....*"I still don't have the information I need," Sen. Ron  Johnson, R-Wis., chairman of the Senate Homeland Security and  Governmental Affairs Committee, told Fox News .. 

   they look like republicans to me , always doing GOD's work..

.. Prince , the pic of Hillary is for you, it gives you something to look at while we wait for 'trumps federal income taxes'....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 26, 2017)

Its confirmed Obama spoke to Russia

https://youtu.be/TA_0YS7tK04


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hillary give Russia 20% of our Uranium. 

https://youtu.be/-ev833WVdNg


----------



## solidassears (Feb 26, 2017)

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=744eb7d87fb8735994e9d399af37bb0c&oe=5940F7AE


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> Its confirmed Obama spoke to Russia



... what is confirmed , is that trumpy is afraid of going to the National Press Dinner, he can't stand any type of humor directed at him, he is a very very sensitive man child....


----------

